

Hacker Culture: A Response to Bruce Sterling on WikiLeaks - jdp23
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/hacker-culture-a-response-to-bruce-sterling-on-wikileaks/68506/

======
tygorius
What does it say about the, um, rigor of the writing and editing of this piece
that the author goes on about differing with Bruce Sterling's assessment, says
it is "important to read" -- and doesn't provide a link to the essay in
question? Feh.

Here's that missing link: <[http://www.webstock.org.nz/blog/2010/the-blast-
shack/>](http://www.webstock.org.nz/blog/2010/the-blast-shack/>);

